# Fantasy NBA anyone?



## ibzrg1570 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey, just wanted to let you all know about my fantasy league. 10 player keeper league, 4 spots guaranteed open right now. Just post here and I'll PM you the Yahoo League #ID and password. 

A warning: this is a serious commitment. If you can't promise to stay competitive throughout the season, don't join. It's one thing to go on vacation and accidentally forget to preset your roster, but if you just give up in the middle of the season you don't belong and I'll give your team to someone else next year. Not trying to be mean, but I don't want anyone to waste my time.

That said, this year will be fun. Hope a few of you guys will join up (*cough* Azyiu & GH0STrider *cough* ).


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hello? Nobody?


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 27, 2007)

How many people do you have so far? Because I already have a league with four people in it, maybe we could just consolidate.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Sep 28, 2007)

Right now 4 have registered (including myself) but I know of at least 2 others interested in joining. That makes 10 total if you want to do that. If we consolidate I could make you co-commissioner.


----------



## ibzrg1570 (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## ibzrg1570 (Oct 26, 2007)

Last chance guys, if you want in the live draft is Saturday at 5pm PDT. 4 spots are open. Even if you can't do it, tell a friend and give me an email address to send the invite to.


----------

